# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2013



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2013 às 00:37)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Ago 2013 às 21:04)

Boas,
por aqui o céu encobriu, e pelo satélite nota-se que poderá cair alguma coisa por cá mais para o meio da noite. 

É de salientar também aqueles dois monstruosos incêndios, um perto da Régua e outro perto de Bragança, este já em território Espanhol. Bem visíveis através do satélite e cujo fumo vai até à Biscaya.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2013 às 00:00)

Boa noite.

O dia de 5ª feira começou com céu muito nublado, mas rapidamente o dia teve o sol a brilhar.
Foi um dia agradável, quentinho, com vento a soprar em geral fraco de SSO.
Temos neste o momento o céu muito nublado (nebulosidade baixa) e vento fraco de SO.


*Tmín: 11,5ºC (04.23h)
Tmáx: 27,1ºC (15.13h)

Tatual: 18,9ºC
Hr: 78%​*
Bom resto de semana


----------



## GabKoost (2 Ago 2013 às 05:18)

Forte chuvada agora mesmo..

Pena que apenas tenha durado 2 minutinhos!!!


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2013 às 21:26)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *17.4 ºc *

máxima: *22.5 ºc* 

*Actual*

tempª 18.6 ºc 

Vento WSW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.7 hpa

Humidade: 86 %

Dia com alguma nebulosidade, caiu um aguaceiro fraco pelas 12 h, sem acumulação.


----------



## homem do mar (3 Ago 2013 às 21:07)

Água do mar em Leixões a 21 bem que tinha para esta zona e próxima de faro com 22 já Leixões mais fria com cerca de 18 graus


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Ago 2013 às 10:07)

Bom Dia!!!

Neste momento chove nas regiões mais a Norte de Portugal: Ponte de Lima, Vila Nova da Cerveira, Paredes de Coura e Valença.


----------



## 1337 (7 Ago 2013 às 11:17)

Choveu moderadamente á bocado, quem diria, neste momento apenas chuvisco e 15.7ºC


----------



## james (7 Ago 2013 às 12:44)

entre esposende e viana do castelo choveu moderadamente durante a manha .


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2013 às 14:29)

Boas, 

Tarde encoberta e com chuva por aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Ago 2013 às 22:11)

Boa Noite!!!!

*Dados Atuais:
*
Temperatura: *18,4ºC*
Humidade: *85%*
Vento:* 10 km/h de NE*


----------



## Estação SP (7 Ago 2013 às 22:28)

Boas Noites

Temperatura Máxima: *24,8ºC*
Ainda ameaçou a chuva na parte da tarde mas foi só uma nuvem que passou.

*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 18,0ºC
Humidade: 80%
Vento: 9,7km/h
Pressão Atmosférica: 1016,8hPa


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Ago 2013 às 22:30)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas Noites
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: *24,8ºC*
> Ainda ameaçou a chuva na parte da tarde mas foi só uma nuvem que passou.
> ...



Qual foi a Temperatura Mínima que atingiste aí na Gafanha da Nazaré?


----------



## Estação SP (7 Ago 2013 às 22:35)

Miguel96 disse:


> Qual foi a Temperatura Mínima que atingiste aí na Gafanha da Nazaré?



Nao sei.
tive um pequeno problema com a estação deixou de transmitir penso que foi com a humidade depois tive de fazer um rest, mas da humidade também acho estranho mas alguma interferência algo do género.

E quais foram as máximas por ai?


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Ago 2013 às 22:46)

Estação SP disse:


> Nao sei.
> tive um pequeno problema com a estação deixou de transmitir penso que foi com a humidade depois tive de fazer um rest, mas da humidade também acho estranho mas alguma interferência algo do género.
> 
> E quais foram as máximas por ai?





Os Extremos de Hoje foram os seguintes:

*Temperatura Máxima: 23,3ºC*

*Temperatura Mínima: 17,0ºC*



A temperatura neste momento está nos *18,5ºC* e a humidade relativa nos *84%*.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2013 às 07:20)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *13.2 ºc *

Neste momento 13.5 ºc 

Céu limpo.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2013 às 21:14)

Boa noite, 

a máxima foi de *24.5 ºc *

*Neste momento
*
temp: 20.2 ºc 

Vento NW: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.1 hpa

Humidade: 78%

Céu limpo


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2013 às 13:03)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui *30.0 ºc *actuais

mínima de *16.9 ºc *

Grande subida de temperatura


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Ago 2013 às 17:13)

E o inferno voltou!!! 
Depois de uma máxima de *35.3ºC*, sigo com *33.3ºC*.
Hrelativa:*35%*


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Ago 2013 às 20:27)

Boas,
mais um dia de verão por aqui com a máxima a rondar os 34ºC, amanhã aquecerá 
ainda mais. 

O céu está totalmente limpo, boa noite se avizinha para se assistir às Perseidas que já dão alguns sinais.


----------



## Estação SP (9 Ago 2013 às 23:43)

Boa Noite.
*
Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *27,2ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *11,6ºC*

*
Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 17,3ºC
Humidade: 88%
Vento: 1,1km/h de N


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2013 às 11:34)

Bom dia,

Muito calor a esta hora, sigo com *31.0 ºc* 

Mínima *19.8 ºc*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Ago 2013 às 15:51)

Boas!
Depois de uma máxima de *39.1ºC* sigo com *36.5ºC*!! 

Hrelativa:*33%*


----------



## Estação SP (10 Ago 2013 às 23:40)

Boa Noite.

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima:* 29,9ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *12,7ºC*

*
Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 17,3ºC
Humidade: 89%
Vento: 2,6km/h de W


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Ago 2013 às 00:45)

A estas hora ainda *22.5ºC*!!  dentro de casa já não se aguenta! 

Hrelativa:*60%*


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Ago 2013 às 08:29)

Bom dia companheiros,

De se esperar mais um dia quente, mesmo assim não tivemos uma noite tropical...mínima de *19,4ºc*...

Por agora com *23,9ºc* e *65%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Ago 2013 às 11:59)

Realmente fazer previsões assim é fácil =)

Hoje o IPMA previa que a cidade do Porto chegasse aos 34ºc...eis que às 9h30 fazem nova actualização e baixam até aos 31ºc...

Ora bem, aqui bem mais fresco...*24,9ºc* e *67%* de humidade relativa... vento de W/NW...quando a previsão era de leste...

Há coisas que continuo sem perceber....


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Ago 2013 às 18:10)

Este calor já enfastia, calor é bom mas assim é de mais !! 

Tatual:*33.9ºC* 
Hrelativa:*30%*


----------



## CptRena (11 Ago 2013 às 18:22)

Aqui à beira-mar, mais coisa menos coisa, está-se bem. Já esteve calor mas acompanhado por um vento algo refrescante

Agora na estação do nosso colega Estação SP, regista-se:

23,7°C @ 75% HR
OSO @ 11,1km/h


----------



## N_Fig (11 Ago 2013 às 19:07)

MarioCabral disse:


> Realmente fazer previsões assim é fácil =)
> 
> Hoje o IPMA previa que a cidade do Porto chegasse aos 34ºc...eis que às 9h30 fazem nova actualização e baixam até aos 31ºc...
> 
> ...


Sim, falhanço monumental do IPMA na previsão da máxima para o Porto, de vez em quando acontece


----------



## João Pedro (11 Ago 2013 às 23:52)

A bruma que se via sobre o mar ao final da tarde, começou finalmente a invadir terra pelas 21h00 e mantém-se até agora. Está bem fresco lá fora!


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2013 às 23:19)

Boas Noites!!!

Hoje foi um dia fresco, com nevoeiro da parte da manhã e ainda caiu morrinha.
De tarde o nevoeiro dissipou-se por algumas horas e voltou em força mais para o final da tarde.

*Extremos de Hoje:
*
*Temperatura Máxima:* *22,9ºC* às 15:52 horas

*Temperatura Mínima:* *18,3ºC *às 4:22 horas


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2013 às 23:47)

Neste momento:

Temperatura: *18,4ºC*

Humidade: *91%*

Pressão Atmosférica: *1013,8 hPa (estável)*

Vento: *5 km/h de Sudoeste*


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2013 às 11:42)

Bom Dia a todos!!!!!

Está uma manhã agradável com céu limpo, a temperatura ainda é fresca mas parece que vai estar um dia excelente de praia.

Neste momento estão* 19,9ºC*, *89%* de Humidade Relativa e Vento Fraco a *5 km/h *de *Sueste*.


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2013 às 11:52)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *16.4 ºc *

neste momento já 27.4 ºc 

Vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2013 às 12:43)

Boa Tarde!!!

Neste momento nota-se as diferenças de temperatura do litoral para o interior.
Litoral muito mais fresco e interior muito mais quente.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2013 às 13:44)

Agora o vento aumentou de intensidade, *18 km/h* de* Norte* e a temperatura atual é de *23,0ºC*.

Belo dia para quem quer fazer praia!!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2013 às 14:25)

A Nortada já chegou a Espinho, mas não é incomodativo visto que a temperatura está boa, *23,0ºC*.

Céu Limpo  e Vento a *26 km/h* de *Norte*.


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2013 às 15:23)

Boas,

Máxima até ao momento de *30.4 ºc*

Sigo com 30.0 ºc  actuais


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2013 às 19:18)

Grande dia de praia em Espinho, o vento abrandou para meio da tarde e tornou o dia muito agradável.

Neste momento sigo com* 20,3ºC*, *82%* de Humidade e Vento de *Norte* a *13 km/h*.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2013 às 20:28)

Agora *19,5ºC* e *85%* de Humidade Relativa.
Vento *Fraco *a *8 km/h* de Norte.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (13 Ago 2013 às 22:20)

Isto está impossível ainda sigo com *25.5ºC*!!!

Hrelativa:*68%*


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2013 às 23:42)

Boa Noite!!!!

*Extremos de Hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima:** 23,6ºC*

*Temperatura Mínima:* *16,8ºC*

*Vento:* *27 km/h*


*Neste momento:*

Temperatura: *18,8ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *87%*
Pressão Atmosférica:*1014,0 hPa*
Velocidade do Vento: *5 km/h*
Direção do Vento: *Sudoeste*


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2013 às 10:39)

Bom Dia!!!

Sigo com Céu Limpo, *22,4ºC*, *78%* de Humidade Relativa e Vento a *5 km/h* de *Este*.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (14 Ago 2013 às 12:44)

Tatual:*35.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*38%*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (14 Ago 2013 às 14:57)

Tatual:*37.3ºC* 
Hrelativa:*35%*


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2013 às 16:31)

Neste momento avisto aqui de Espinho várias nuvens a formarem-se a Este, será que o interior norte vai ter trovoada?


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2013 às 21:22)

Boas noites, 

por aqui mais um dia quente,céu limpo, por vezes visível algum fumo dos incêndios. 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *19.3ºc *

máxima: *30.0ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 25.2 ºc 

Vento NW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.2 hpa

Humidade: 66%


----------



## João Pedro (15 Ago 2013 às 10:37)

Bom dia!

Muito nevoeiro desde pelo menos as 08h00 da manhã. Está fresquinho como se quer!


----------



## Paula (15 Ago 2013 às 13:21)

Boa tarde.

Dia mais fresco que ontem, acompanhado por uma brisa que de vez em quando se faz sentir. Faz mesmo falta com este calor


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Ago 2013 às 16:11)

Boas,
apesar de hoje estar mais fresco a casa mantém-se quente, dando uma sensação de desconforto, até porque o contraste do exterior e interior é menor. 

Sigo com céu limpo e uma ligeira brisa de oeste. Avizinha-se uma noite mais fresca, será sem dúvida bem vinda.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Ago 2013 às 20:10)

Boa tarde,
Depois de um dia cheio de sol, volta o nevoeiro!  Bem carregadinho, até se vê a passar em bandas.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2013 às 22:00)

Boa noite "camaradas".

Estive ausente durante uns bons dias por terras do senhor sol e da senhora praia - Algarve, claro está...

Vejo que o ambiente tem estado quentinho, embora um ou outro dia a história tenha um capítulo "morno".
Hoje tivemos um dia quente, mas menos do que ontem. A máxima passou dos 30 ºC.
As noites tem oscilado entre o fresco e o agradável, mas dentro do normal (pelas temperaturas registadas).
Pelo relatado da beira-mar algures pelas 18h (aproximado), por Matosinhos norte, o nevoeiro instalou-se rapidamente dando lugar a trânsito intenso nos momentos que se seguiram. Quem planeava permanecer mais 1 ou 2 horas pelos areais rapidamente pegou nas trouxas e abalou para as estradas.
Ontem não foi isso que se passou e pelas 19.30h a praia nortenha quase fazia inveja ao Algarve - a água estava agradavelmente fresca, não fria, o vento era fraco e o sol brilhava intensamente.

A noite segue agradável, com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Deixo aqui os dados de há minutos e extremos de ontem e de hoje:







P.S.: Tatual=18,3ºC

Continuação de um esplêndido agosto.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Ago 2013 às 00:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Depois de um dia cheio de sol, volta o nevoeiro!  Bem carregadinho, até se vê a passar em bandas.



Boa noite Caro Colega, Boa noite a todos os membros do fórum,

Por cá o nevoeiro começou a aparecer em força há pouco tempo (poucos minutos antes da meia noite), nota-se algumas bandas de nevoeiro a passar rapidamente pela iluminação pública.

Também destaco um ar muito mais respirável na rua nesta noite de verão, aproveitando essa aragem para tentar refrescar o ambiente pesado no interior da casa.  

Dados atuais:

Temp: 18.1ºC (00H18)  
HR: 81%
Pressão: 1016 hPa


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Ago 2013 às 01:01)

De facto a noite está uma maravilha, nada melhor do que este fresco ar marítimo após uns dias de calor.

Destaque também para o típico manto de nuvens baixas que hoje percorreu bem a faixa litoral.


----------



## Snifa (16 Ago 2013 às 12:17)

Bom dia, 

Que rica frescura, mínima de *15.9 ºc*

Neste momento 17.3 ºc com nevoeiro e alguma morrinha...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Ago 2013 às 00:40)

Boa noite.

Nesta 6ª feira acordamos com céu encoberto (nuvens baixas\nevoeiro) e alguma frescura.
Pela tarde o sol brilhou e o céu mantém-se limpo nesta momento, com vento calmo.
A *mínima* no entanto deu-se apenas há cerca de 50 minutos, às 23.50h: *15,4ºC*.
Quanto à *máxima* ficou-se pelos *25,2ºC* (17.15h).

*Tatual: 14,9ºC
Hr: 90%​*
Bom fim de semana


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Ago 2013 às 03:37)

Boa noite,
está um nevoeiro daqueles como já há algum tempo não via, factor previsto pelo Ipma. 

Há que aproveitar bem esta frescura visto que voltará a aquecer bem já a partir de amanhã.


----------



## Snifa (19 Ago 2013 às 20:38)

Boas, 

dia mais quente hoje, céu geralmente limpo.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *17.0 ºc* 

máxima: *28.3 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª 25.7 ºc 

Vento NNW: 4 Km/h

Humidade: 53 %

Pressão: 1016.2 hpa

Céu limpo, neste momento é visível para os lados de Viana, Caminha ,e mais para o Gerês, bastante fumo de incêndios...

Amanhã deverá subir mais um pouco a temperatura..


----------



## AJCS (20 Ago 2013 às 14:33)

Boa tarde.

Por cá céu completamente limpo.
Temp. às 14.30 já vai em 32º com tendência para subir.


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2013 às 22:31)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima: *20.1 ºc*

Máxima: *31.3 ºc*

*Actual*

Temp: 23.1 ºc

Vento: NNE 6 Km/h

Humidade: 57%

Pressão: 1015.4 hpa

Dia quente com céu limpo, a ver se amanhã já entra mais frescura de oeste..


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Ago 2013 às 23:13)

Boa noite.

Muitos estão em gozo de férias...e eu acabei precisamente hoje as minhas.
Amanhã regresso, talvez com menos calor do que hoje. Talvez seja bom assim...
Tem sido dias agradáveis, com frescura pela noite e de sol que aquece qb.
Hoje a amplitude térmica foi de *21,3ºC*.
O vento tem soprado fraco - agora pela noite rodou para NNE trazendo o cheiro a fumo e a fossa. Isso mesmo, a fossa...não sei se nos campos próximos alguém regou com esse líquido pestilento. Se assim foi, *tá mal**!* Que o faça em dias frescos e não agora que o povo tem calor e tem as janelas abertas....

*Tmín: 14,8ºC (05.30h)
Tmáx: 36,1ºC (14.59h)

Tatual: 17,6ºC
Hr: 68%​*
Continuação de bom verão (podiam vir umas trovoadazitas para animar o fórum...).


----------



## Veterano (21 Ago 2013 às 09:00)

Bom dia. Regresso do nevoeiro, para já denso, a proporcionar fresco para quem trabalha...


----------



## CptRena (21 Ago 2013 às 22:28)

E voltamos ao típico nevoeiro aqui da zona Litoral.
Assim não dá para observar o céu e fica fresco demais principalmente quando associado com aragem, mas ao menos não se "ferve" com 30 e tal, como nalguns sítios do interior 

Mais uma noite para ir aos 100% de humidade relativa


----------



## Veterano (22 Ago 2013 às 09:07)

Bom dia. Nuvens/nevoeiro/muita humidade, uma combinação pouco agradável, para cerca de 20º.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Ago 2013 às 10:03)

Bom dia.

Pois é Veterano, aí por baixo o nevoeiro parece uma carraça...

Por cá, o dia começou com muita nebulosidade e algo fresca. Não tanto como a noite anterior (*11,5ºC*) mas a mínima hoje ficou-se pelos *16,6ºC*.
As nuvens médias começam agora a deixar "respirar" o sol por entre as abertas; parece que teremos o astro-rei a brilhar daqui a umas 2 horas...veremos.
O vento está a soprar fraco de N\NNO.

Ontem o dia teve céu limpo e vento fraco. A Tmáx foi de *28,3ºC*.

*Tatual: 20,2ºC
Hr: 69%​*
Continuação de bom verão


----------



## Nunotex (22 Ago 2013 às 21:12)

Sei que não deve ser o local certo, mas alguém viu o pequeno "meteorito" que se viu à 10 minutos na zona de Braga? Foi algo que vi pela primeira vez! Muito bonito!!


----------



## CptRena (22 Ago 2013 às 21:30)

Nunotex disse:


> Sei que não deve ser o local certo, mas alguém viu o pequeno "meteorito" que se viu à 10 minutos na zona de Braga? Foi algo que vi pela primeira vez! Muito bonito!!



Certamente o que viste foi a ISS, é que ela acabou de passar aí (aqui) por cima


----------



## Nunotex (22 Ago 2013 às 21:36)

CptRena disse:


> Certamente o que viste foi a ISS, é que ela acabou de passar aí (aqui) por cima



 A ISS que eu saiba não deixa rasto... só se ela caíu...


----------



## CptRena (22 Ago 2013 às 21:44)

Nunotex disse:


> A ISS que eu saiba não deixa rasto... só se ela caíu...



"Nesse caso trata-se de uma grande coincidência, pois a ISS tinha acabado de passar (naqueles passados 10min)"

Correcção: Fui re-verificar a hora a que postaste e já vi que me enganei. A ISS passou às ≈ 21:20  (É que eu vi a mensagem eram 21:30 e não reparei na hora a que tinhas postado)


----------



## Nunotex (22 Ago 2013 às 22:00)

CptRena disse:


> "Nesse caso trata-se de uma grande coincidência, pois a ISS tinha acabado de passar (naqueles passados 10min)"
> 
> Correcção: Fui re-verificar a hora a que postaste e já vi que me enganei. A ISS passou às ≈ 21:20  (É que eu vi a mensagem eram 21:30 e não reparei na hora a que tinhas postado)



Zona de Braga! Niguém viu??! Foi na direção Norte que vi!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Ago 2013 às 00:54)

Boas,
por aqui a noite está agradável e a mínima promete ser bem fresca. 

Nunotex, deduzo que tenhas visto um meteoro, já na altura do ápice das Perseidas vi um desse género com rasto e também na direcção Norte. É comum observá-los em Agosto, principalmente na primeira quinzena.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Ago 2013 às 11:11)

Bom dia.

Por cá a noite trouxe de novo o céu muito nublado, que começa agora a limpar novamente - nebulosidade média agora com boas abertas.
O vento sopra fraco de SSE.
*Ontem* a Tmáx foi de *26,6ºC*.

Hoje
*Tmín: 15,5ºC (06.28h)

Tatual: 20,6ºC
Hr: 78%​*


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Ago 2013 às 19:57)

Bom fim de tarde, bom início de noite.

O céu encontra-se limpo neste final de tarde e o vento sopra fraco de ONO.

*Tmáx: 27,6ºC

Tatual: 22,4ºC
Hr: 65%​*
Bom fim de semana


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2013 às 18:01)

Boa Tarde!!!!

Hoje é praticamente um dia de Nortada. Esta começou de manhã cedo e continua pela tarde.
A temperatura está relativamente baixa, a máxima atingida aqui foi de *19,4ºC* às 16:23h.

*Neste momento:*
*Temperatura: *18,9ºC
*Humidade Relativa:* 75%
*Vento:* 24 km/h de Norte


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Ago 2013 às 18:50)

Boa tarde


Pelo que vi nos dados do IPMA, a nortada, e temperaturas mais baixas associadas, sente-se mais a sul do Douro.
Em Aveiro-universidade a temperatura pelas 17h era de 21,3ºC.
A temperatura no aeroporto Sá Carneiro está relativamente alta (26,3ºC) às 17h. Mesmo na estação Viana do castelo-Chafé estão 26,5ºC (bem perto da praia).

Por cá ao final da madrugada tínhamos nevoeiro denso mas que rapidamente ao início da manhã deu lugar a céu limpo.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de NO (principalmente agora ao final da tarde.

*Tmín: 14,0ºC (06.56h)
Tmáx: 30,2ºC (16.27h)

Tatual: 26,2ºC
Hr: 38%​*


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2013 às 22:36)

Boa noite,

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *16.0 ºc *

máxima: *27.1 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª: 21.1ºc 

Vento NNE: 13 Km/h

Pressão:1014.0 hpa

Humidade: 55%


Dia já com algum calor, neste momento há um cheiro intenso a mato queimado, trazido pelo vento de N/NE, provavelmente dos incêndios aqui perto no Minho, nota-se fumo no céu nocturno...


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2013 às 23:07)

Boas Noites!!!

Noite fresca, o vento ainda permanece embora fraco.

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima:* 19,4ºC

*Temperatura Mínima:* 15,2 ºC



Neste momento estão *16,4ºC*,* 86%* de HR e Vento a *10 km/h *de *Norte*.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2013 às 00:23)

Agora estão *16,2ºC*, *86%* de Humidade Relativa e Vento a *8 km/h de Norte*.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2013 às 11:08)

Bom dia!!!

Manhã bastante agradável aqui por Espinho com calor,o que torna uma manhã excelente para quem quer ir à praia.
A temperatura atual é de *25,3ºC* com vento fraco a *10 km/h* do quadrante *Este*.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2013 às 21:21)

Boa Noite e continuação de um excelente Domingo!!!

Neste momento sigo com *16,9ºC*, *84 %* de Humidade e vento de Norte a *8 km/h*.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Ago 2013 às 22:23)

Boa noite.

Tivemos um dia de céu limpo, isto é sem nuvens, mas permanentemente com "fuligem", cinza, pó, neblina e afins.
O vento soprou moderado durante a tarde, muito propício ao propagar dos fogos - à volta o fumo e os incêndios eram uma imagem de (má) marca.

*Tmín: 14,0ºC (06.06h)
Tmáx: 30,2ºC (15.02h)

Tatual: 20,7ºC
Hr: 58%​*
*P.S.*: fenómeno esquisito...ontem e hoje tanto a mínima como a máxima foram EXACTAMENTE IGUAIS (vejam no 1º post desta página). Só diferem nas horas a que se deram. Será bruxaria?!


----------



## Veterano (26 Ago 2013 às 09:04)

Bom dia. Manhã calma, sem vento, céu quase limpo (excepto com algum fumo dos incêndios ) e 20,3º.


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2013 às 22:06)

Boas noites,

Mais um dia quente e passado por fumo.

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima:*15.5ºc* 

Máxima: *28.6 ºc*

*Actual*

Temp 24.0 ºc

Vento NE: 13 Km/h

Humidade: 54%

Pressão: 1007.8 hpa

De novo cheiro intenso a mato queimado, trazido pelo vento de NE


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2013 às 23:34)

Boa noite.

Como o Veterano e o Snifa referiram, a nota de destaque hoje (pela negativa) foi a presença de fumo no ar. Muito...
Estive na praia pela tarde, com alguma nortada moderada mas suportável. O problema foi que o fumo presente na atmosfera não deixou o sol aquecer a "pele" como estaria à espera num dia de céu limpo - pelo menos contava com isso. Ao invés, com o sol tímido e o vento constante, a sensação era de um fresco um pouco desagradável.

De resto, por cá o tempo manteve-se quente, de novo a ultrapassar a barreira dos 30ºC. Já as noites tendem a ser tipicamente de fim de agosto, algo frescas, o que vão proporcionando boas noites de sono - pior é o cheiro a fumo dentro das casas...

*Tmín: 13,1ºC (05.57h)
Tmáx: 31,8ºC (16.07h)

Tatual: 17,7ºC
Hr: 66%​*


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2013 às 00:03)

Boa Noite!!

Ontem foi um dia com bastante fumo na atmosfera e um incêndio nos pinhais em Espinho.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Temp. Máxima: *24,6ºC*

Temp.Mínima: *14,5ºC*


----------



## fishisco (27 Ago 2013 às 00:20)

pelo q disseram ai em cima... a pressao esta mais baixa dos q os modelos previam...apenas 1007 nao e mt baixa ou e normal?


----------



## Veterano (27 Ago 2013 às 08:40)

Bom dia. O vento nordeste intensificou-se, sinal de mais calor. E com ele mais incêndios e mais fumo, está tudo seco...


----------



## Snifa (27 Ago 2013 às 08:46)

Bom dia, 

mínima tropical de *20.4 ºc *

Neste momento 22.0 ºc 

Vento de NE/ENE  moderado com algumas rajadas.

Penso que hoje irá aquecer mais do que ontem, o vento está mais intenso de NE/ENE...

Tempo péssimo para os incêndios...

imenso fumo no ar, no meu terraço há faúlhas no chão.......


----------



## Snifa (27 Ago 2013 às 17:48)

Boas,

Epá,  mas que ambiente doentio por aqui, um fumo denso cobre a cidade, mais parece nevoeiro,cheira intensamente a mato queimado mesmo dentro das casas...não se pode...

Chovem também algumas cinzas....

Máxima de 28.8 ºc


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2013 às 20:01)

Bom final de Tarde!!!

Tarde com muito fumo e ainda caíram algumas faúlhas aqui em Espinho.
As sirenes dos bombeiros tocaram várias vezes durante o dia de hoje.

*Dados Atuais:*
Temperatura: *18,3ºC*
Vento:* 3 km/h de ENE*
Humidade: *80%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1011,6 hPa (estável)*


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2013 às 21:04)

Temperaturas atuais em diferentes locais do litoral norte:


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2013 às 21:51)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima:*27,9ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *16,5ºC*

*Neste momento:*

Temperatura:*18,1ºC*
Humidade: *81%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1012,0 hPa*
Vento:* 2 km/h*


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2013 às 23:27)

Sigo com *17,7ºC*,* 83%* de Humidade e vento a *1,6 km/h* de *Este*.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Ago 2013 às 00:08)

Boa noite.

Hoje, 3ª feira, tivemos um dia perfeitamente anormal. Cinzento-acastanhado-alaranjado...
A presença de fumo foi constante, a cinza a cair, o sol pálido, uma sensação de tempo abafado seco. Muito doentio...
O vento lá foi soprando fraco a moderado de ENE (predominante). O que foi bom (mau) para manter os incêndios.

*Tmín: 16,8ºC (00.23h)
Tmáx: 32,2ºC (15.28h)

Tatual: 17,2ºC
Hr: 69%​*


----------



## Veterano (28 Ago 2013 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Manhã semelhante à de ontem, apenas com o vento muito fraco, ou seja, quase sem lestada.

  Céu limpo de nuvens, apenas com fumo dos incêndios, e 20,6º.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Ago 2013 às 11:16)

Continua o tempo quente embora hoje esteja uma manha mais ventosa, o céu continua igual, cheio de fumo  não vejo céu limpo à dias!!!

Tatual:*25.7ºC*
Hrelativa:*40%*


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2013 às 19:59)

Bom Final de Tarde!!!!

*Extremos de Hoje em Espinho:*

*Temperatura Máxima:** 29,7ºC *às 13:23 horas
*Temperatura Mínima: **16,8ºC *ás 1:19 horas
*Velocidade Máxima do Vento:* *24 km/h*

*Neste momento:*
*Temperatura:* 18,9ºC

*Humidade:* 78%

*Vento:* 5 km/h de Norte

*Pressão Atmosférica:*1011,4 hPa


Cheguei finalmente aos *1000* comentários!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2013 às 22:48)

Sigo com *18,6ºC*, *81%* de Humidade e Vento Nulo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2013 às 23:24)

Boas noites,
por aqui mais um dia quente, desta vez marcado por bastantes nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical fraco. Ainda chegou a pingar mas nem sequer deu para molhar o chão. 

Neste momento noite agradável com céu limpo.


----------



## gimmigummy (28 Ago 2013 às 23:25)

Miguel96 disse:


> Sigo com *18,6ºC*, *81%* de Humidade e Vento Nulo.


Boa noite!
Por acaso nao me sabes dizer qual será aproximadamente a pressão atmosférica junto ao nível do mar, pois nao? Se a 17 m tens 1011,4, a 0 m terás... 1012,5?


Update:

Fiz um calculo com a equação p = 101325 (1 - 2.25577 10-5 h)^5.25588, e com a tua informação da pressão e altitude tirei a pressão atmosférica a nível 0. Depois refiz o calculo para a minha altura e deu-me uma pressão de 1008,8 para 38 metros. Espero que esteja certo


----------



## CptRena (29 Ago 2013 às 02:35)

WoW!  Alteração brusca de condições com a mudança do vento para Este

EMA de Aveiro

000Z

Temperatura: 17.6°C
Vento
Vel.: 0 km/h
Dir.: ---
Humidade: 84.7 %

100Z

Temperatura: 25.4°C
Vento
Vel.: 18 km/h
Dir.: E
Humidade: 29.4 %

Brutal!

E na estação do camarada Estação SP


----------



## GabKoost (29 Ago 2013 às 03:29)

CptRena disse:


> WoW!  Alteração brusca de condições com a mudança do vento para Este



Estou a trabalhar a cerca de 420m de altitude num local sem obstáculos a 30km linha recta do mar.

Ouvi barulhos estranhos e fui ver o que se passava lá fora.

Grande vendaval de facto!


----------



## vitamos (29 Ago 2013 às 09:20)

gimmigummy disse:


> Boa noite!
> Por acaso nao me sabes dizer qual será aproximadamente a pressão atmosférica junto ao nível do mar, pois nao? Se a 17 m tens 1011,4, a 0 m terás... 1012,5?
> 
> 
> ...



Atenção aso cálculos que se efectuam com as pressões dadas. É que as estações amadoras geralmente calibram a ressão pelas oficiais. E todas as oficiais estão AFERIDAS ao nível do mar. Se reparares nas pressões dadas pelo IPMA, por exemplo, estações na mesma zona a altitudes diferentes têm a mesma pressão. Logo se todas têm a  pressão ao nível do mar os cálculos não são necessarios.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2013 às 09:31)

Bom Dia!!!!!!

Dia de céu limpo e sem fumo no ar, finalmente. Sigo com os amenos * 22,9ºC*,* 44 %* de Humidade e Vento a* 5 km/h* de* Este*.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Ago 2013 às 10:45)

Bom dia.

Hoje o céu apresenta-se limpo, com alguma neblina. Para já...
Com o vento constante de E, que tem sido moderado, os incêndios infelizmente deverão "disparar" por estas zonas. A humidade também está baixa.

Ontem o dia foi terrível. O fumo constante, a cinza a cair também de forma constante. O ambiente estava opressivo.
A temp. mínima foi de 16,2ºC e a temp. máxima de 30,7ºC.


*Hoje*​*Tmín: 17,3ºC (07.23h)

Tatual: 23,5ºC
Hr: 40%​*


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2013 às 12:46)

Espinho está a caminho dos *30ºC* finalmente.
Neste momento estão *29,0ºC*, *26%* de Humidade e Vento a *16 km/h *de *NE/N*.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2013 às 13:22)

*29,6ºC *e *24%* de HR

Está quase nos *30ºC*


----------



## gimmigummy (29 Ago 2013 às 19:46)

vitamos disse:


> Atenção aso cálculos que se efectuam com as pressões dadas. É que as estações amadoras geralmente calibram a ressão pelas oficiais. E todas as oficiais estão AFERIDAS ao nível do mar. Se reparares nas pressões dadas pelo IPMA, por exemplo, estações na mesma zona a altitudes diferentes têm a mesma pressão. Logo se todas têm a  pressão ao nível do mar os cálculos não são necessarios.



Obrigado pela observação. Realmente nao sabia que as estacões amadoras calibravam a pressão pelas oficiais... Sendo assim vou pelas oficiais também.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2013 às 20:25)

Neste momento estão *18,4ºC* e *76%* de HR.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Ago 2013 às 22:09)

Boas,
por aqui o dia foi quente e o céu apresentou-se "limpo" no contexto de nebulosidade, pois quanto ao fumo este encobriu grande parte do céu durante toda a tarde.

O pôr do sol apresentou-se muito alaranjado, dada a presença do fumo e de alguns cirrus. Também me deparei com bastantes faúlhas que caíam ao fim da tarde, cenário comum num dia de muitos incêndios.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Ago 2013 às 22:23)

O dia foi de céu limpo, com muito calor, e constantemente com cinzas a cair, que se tem intensificado nas ultimas horas!!

Tatual:*19.6ºC*
Hrelativa:*54%*


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Ago 2013 às 23:24)

Boa noite.

O "muito calor" do colega *"Freamunde!Allez"*  tem de ser contextualizado.

Não ultrapassei os 30ºC de máxima hoje a 4\5 km em linha recta de distância dele. Mas tivemos tempo abafado, com neblina constante, fumo constante. Condições por si a aumentar a sensação de calor...

O vento soprou constante, por vezes moderado, de NE. Infelizmente continua "bom" para os incêndios.

*Extremos do dia​**Tmín: 15,4ºC (23.24h)
Tmáx: 29,8ºC (15.19h)

Tatual: 15,4ºC
Hr: 58%​*
P.S.: a máxima "real" foi de 28,6ºC. Obtida com termómetro de máxima oficial, em abrigo meteorológico oficial. Vou começar (dentro das disponibilidades de tempo) a observar qual a diferença entre o dito termómetro e os dados obtidos com o termo-higrómetro da Oregon.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (29 Ago 2013 às 23:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> O "muito calor" do colega *"Freamunde!Allez"*  tem de ser contextualizado.
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro Aristocrata,

Em destaque esta tarde a HR muito baixa na minha zona (Andou a meio da tarde na ordem dos 20%) c/ fluxo de E/NE, não ajuda em nada para travar a vaga terrível de incêndios no distrito de Braga.

A chuvinha já era bem vinda, nem que fosse por 1 dia não só para aliviar os incêndios como para ajudar o ecosistema no seu equilíbrio.

Cmps.


----------



## Veterano (30 Ago 2013 às 08:33)

Bom dia. Continua o tempo quente, com corrente de NE. Céu limpo, hoje com menos fumo dos incêndios e 21,2º.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Ago 2013 às 16:48)

Boa tarde.

O panorama dos incêndios não é muito animador. O vento continua a soprar moderado, variando de direcção com o avançar das horas. Agora vai soprando de NO\ONO, depois de ter soprado de E\NE durante parte\final da manhã\início da tarde.
Temos hoje um dia mais quente do que ontem, sempre com fumo, sem nebulosidade.

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico
Tmín: 13,0ºC
Tmáx: 30,5ºC

Tatual: 28,5ºC


Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 13,1ºC
Tmáx: 31,7ºC

Tatual: 29,5ºC
Hr: 32%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Ago 2013 às 22:50)

Boa noite

Seguimos com céu limpo e agora com vento fraco de NNE.
Esperemos que esta acalmia do vento seja para durar...

*Termómetro analógico em abrigo meteorológico*
Tatual: 17,6ºC

Termo-higrómetro Oregon
Tatual: 17,3ºC
Hr: 51%​*

***:


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2013 às 20:06)

Boas,

Tempo quente por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas com fumo dos incêndios...

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima: *17.7 ºc*

Máxima: *30.0 ºc*

*Actual*

Temp: 25.6 ºc

Vento NNW: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.9 hpa

Humidade: 40 %


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Ago 2013 às 21:33)

Boa noite.

Tivemos hoje um dia de céu limpo, com o habitual fumo (mas menos do que ontem) e vento fraco a moderado (pela tarde) em média de NNO.



*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 12,2ºC 
Tmáx: 32,4ºC 

Tatual: 21,4ºC


Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 12,2ºC
Tmáx: 33,7ºC

Tatual: 21,0ºC
Hr: 36%*​


----------

